

Show HN: Akṣi - Handwritten-digit-recognizing neural-network - vivin
http://aksi-neural-network.appspot.com/

======
vivin
I wrote this about two years ago from scratch for an algorithms class. I
didn't know much about neural networks other than the fact that they tried to
mimic how neurons worked in the brain. It was a pretty neat learning-
experience. Thought I would share!

